

On Meteors and Megatons - defrost
http://nuclearsecrecy.com/blog/2013/02/19/on-meteors-and-megatons/

======
defrost
See also: Meteors Against Nukes [1] from the FAS Strategic Security Blog

>> Impact sites still have to be found but one reportedly was Chebarkul Lake,
some 72 kilometers (45 miles) southwest of the city of Chelyabinsk. Another
piece impacted near the town of Zlatoust some 80 kilometers (49 miles) to the
northwest.

Approximately 88 kilometers (55 miles) northeast of Chebarkul Lake is
Chelyabinsk-65 (Mayak), a plutonium production and fissile material storage
complex. Another 40 miles to the north is Chelyabinsk-70 (Snezhinsk), a
nuclear warhead design and storage complex.

Right in the meteor’s path, approximately 115 kilometers (72 miles) southwest
of Chebarkul Lake, is Zlatoust-36, one of the two main warhead assembly and
disassembly facilities in Russia. Adjacent to the facility is a national-level
nuclear weapons storage site. <<

[1] [http://www.fas.org/blog/ssp/2013/02/meteors-against-
nukes.ph...](http://www.fas.org/blog/ssp/2013/02/meteors-against-nukes.php)

